
Musashi: Motorola 680x0 emulator written in C - luu
https://github.com/kstenerud/Musashi
======
gbraad
The original repo hasn't been updated for over a year... Please look at the
MAME repo:

[https://github.com/mamedev/mame/tree/master/src/emu/cpu/m680...](https://github.com/mamedev/mame/tree/master/src/emu/cpu/m68000)

It emulates many more processors from the 68k series, such as 030 and 040. The
original library only did 000, 010 and 020.

Note: also correctly BSD3-relicensed

~~~
kstenerud
Yeah, the one in MAME is more up to date. I haven't had time to bring the
changes back into the main repo.

I released it under MIT while MAME was still GPL (which is why you'll find it
in lots of arcade ports to consoles).

~~~
fit2rule
Its a masterful piece of work, and I thank you profusely for completing such a
gargantuan task. It has allowed me to return to an era of much, much delight -
both in front of and behind the rays.

